# Flex question on delivery locations!



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

so I am at the where do you want to deliver portion on the app and before on the sign up page on the website where it says where deliverys are available it says springfield va which is close to where I live.. (I live in Virginia) Now when I go to find that it just says northern va/southern Maryland which is a lot diff because Maryland is obviously too far away for me.. So should I hit the northern va/southern md one or just hit the my city isn't listed here part? And do they send you to warehouses near where you live? Like by location scanning? Or like before you take a block does it tell you where you are going to go? Just don't wanna mess up! Thanks everybody!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It may be that they have not opened the location near you yet, I would put the my location is not listed. 

Once you pick a location that is it, so you were smart, you didnt want to get stuck driving too far. That would cut into any amount of income you made.


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

So you think if I were to click the my location is not on here they would cancel me out? I mean technically springfield is part of northern va but that's such a big spot and not too specific as it was on the website.. I just don't wanna get cancelled out


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tiightclipse said:


> So you think if I were to click the my location is not on here they would cancel me out? I mean technically springfield is part of northern va but that's such a big spot and not too specific as it was on the website.. I just don't wanna get cancelled out


Well you can always pick a specific warehouse after you pick you region so if you click northern virginia you can see if it offers you one closeby.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Tiightclipse said:


> So you think if I were to click the my location is not on here they would cancel me out? I mean technically springfield is part of northern va but that's such a big spot and not too specific as it was on the website.. I just don't wanna get cancelled out


 That shouldn't happen. You can probably choose the closest option and see if you can identify the actual location address. Probably someone here who delivers in that area can tell you the actual locations and their code name. Ours is DMI2.
If you choose the wrong location there is a way to get to another location by clearing the app data and restarting. Just don't setup your schedule hours or accept any blocks until you're sure. Once you do that you're locked in to the chosen location.

Here's a page with some locations and addresses for reference: 
http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Ah that's the perfect answer I was looking for! So just to clarify, say a block pops up. Does it tell you before you accept it where the warehouse is located?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Tiightclipse said:


> Ah that's the perfect answer I was looking for! So just to clarify, say a block pops up. Does it tell you before you accept it where the warehouse is located?


 Well it's best to try to find out via the selection what the code name is. From there you can then find the address. The problem is you may or may not have time to look and see where it is. I do believe it shows a map and a gps dot where the warehouse is? Maybe someone else can verify? But at our location things happen so fast I don't even look at that, I have to grab a time and accept within seconds or all blocks are gone. 
If you accept that block you're locked in no matter what.


----------



## DaniqueNice (Sep 20, 2016)

Tiightclipse said:


> so I am at the where do you want to deliver portion on the app and before on the sign up page on the website where it says where deliverys are available it says springfield va which is close to where I live.. (I live in Virginia) Now when I go to find that it just says northern va/southern Maryland which is a lot diff because Maryland is obviously too far away for me.. So should I hit the northern va/southern md one or just hit the my city isn't listed here part? And do they send you to warehouses near where you live? Like by location scanning? Or like before you take a block does it tell you where you are going to go? Just don't wanna mess up! Thanks everybody!


Northern Virginia/Southern Maryland is the Springfield VA warehouse... UVA1


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

As far as I know, once you select a specific warehouse, you are locked into that warehouse.... so all future pickups will be there.

Maybe this is different in different markets?

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> As far as I know, once you select a specific warehouse, you are locked into that warehouse.... so all future pickups will be there.
> 
> Maybe this is different in different markets?
> 
> g


You can change it by resetting the app up until your first delivery.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

What if a different Warehouse opens up in your Market later on?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> What if a different Warehouse opens up in your Market later on?


Yeah they opened a prime now in city I was sad. They recruit new people.


----------

